# disposal installation tool



## Bayside500 (May 16, 2009)

has anyone tried something like this, the older i get the disposals seem to be getting heavier and it's hard to hold them up and get the lock ring started sometimes.

i thought about getting a small jack but would rather not have a chance of scratching cabinets as most of the installs i do are in very expensive homes.

https://www.homedepot.com/p/Keeney-...osal-Installation-Tool-White-3H2013/206293185


----------



## DrWhite (Dec 21, 2017)

While I personally haven't used one I could see the advantages of it. They sell one like this https://www.amazon.com/Mill-Rose-Disposer-73030-Installation/dp/B00Z7EU4MS at my supply house. One of the staff in his 60s bought it just to install a new disposal in his daughters house. Her said while buying it for only a single job was expensive he was happy he did and if you did a lot of installs it would be well worth the cost.

Sent from my KYOCERA-E6560 using Tapatalk


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

I usually slide into the base cabinet on my back and lift the disposer by the metal ring that locks onto the drain mount and push and twist at the same time and finish with the offset tool that comes with the disposer or screw driver to lock the ring in, I would think having any type of jack would make it even more cramped under there to work...IMHO


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

DrWhite said:


> While I personally haven't used one I could see the advantages of it. They sell one like this https://www.amazon.com/Mill-Rose-Disposer-73030-Installation/dp/B00Z7EU4MS at my supply house. One of the staff in his 60s bought it just to install a new disposal in his daughters house. Her said while buying it for only a single job was expensive he was happy he did and if you did a lot of installs it would be well worth the cost.
> 
> Sent from my KYOCERA-E6560 using Tapatalk



a lifting tool like that would be easy to make..just cut a 2 x 4 to straddle the sink and some band iron around a piece of 3/4 copper that fits into the opening of the disposal and pull it up and fasten band iron to 2 x 4 with a screw and wala your done, just go below to spin holding clamp...


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> I usually slide into the base cabinet on my back and lift the disposer by the metal ring that locks onto the drain mount and push and twist at the same time and finish with the offset tool that comes with the disposer or screw driver to lock the ring in, I would think having any type of jack would make it even more cramped under there to work...IMHO




















That's what I do too. I've been doing plumbing for about {25} yrs. but the last one I did seemed a bit tougher. I was muttering a few cuss words under my breath because I had some trouble getting that locking ring started. Maybe cuz I'm {51} yrs old?


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

Tommy plumber said:


> That's what I do too. I've been doing plumbing for about {25} yrs. but the last one I did seemed a bit tougher. I was muttering a few cuss words under my breath because I had some trouble getting that locking ring started. Maybe cuz I'm {51} yrs old?


Isn’t it fun when only 2 out of 3 keep catching and you have to keep re-positioning it and push up harder on the disposal to get them all to catch?


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

Tommy plumber said:


> That's what I do too. I've been doing plumbing for about {25} yrs. but the last one I did seemed a bit tougher. I was muttering a few cuss words under my breath because I had some trouble getting that locking ring started. Maybe cuz I'm {51} yrs old?



I got you beat by a few years, but that goes into another thread about taking care of ourselves...stay active and exercise if you want to be able to live long and by living long isnt stuck in a wheel chair...its being able to get up and out....


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

I've got it the easiest of all you guys! No one has them here! Only saw it twice. Funny how the disposer boxes at the store look so old, torn and crumpled and have an inch of dust on them.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Tango said:


> I've got it the easiest of all you guys! No one has them here! Only saw it twice. Funny how the disposer boxes at the store look so old, torn and crumpled and have an inch of dust on them.


Seriously?!!!

Start selling them *******s! Great money makers in so many ways!


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

OpenSights said:


> Seriously?!!!
> 
> Start selling them *******s! Great money makers in so many ways!


Not sure about that, the city supplied everyone with a composting bin you put at the curb every 2 weeks beside the recyclying bin. I don't see many people using it though as they have to buy special bags.

Not sure they'd be willing to spend 1500$ for an installation.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Tango said:


> Not sure about that, the city supplied everyone with a composting bin you put at the curb every 2 weeks beside the recyclying bin. I don't see many people using it though as they have to buy special bags.
> 
> Not sure they'd be willing to spend 1500$ for an installation.


Holy cat turds Batman! $1500! For a disposal?! 

Badger 5 with cord is about $100 plus tax, takes a half hour tops (bringing everything up to code) to install. My flat rate is $375 for a 5, $325 for 1.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Debo22 said:


> Isn’t it fun when only 2 out of 3 keep catching and you have to keep re-positioning it and push up harder on the disposal to get them all to catch?


















Exactly. That's what I was trying to say in my post.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Bayside500 said:


> has anyone tried something like this, the older i get the disposals seem to be getting heavier and it's hard to hold them up and get the lock ring started sometimes.
> 
> i thought about getting a small jack but would rather not have a chance of scratching cabinets as most of the installs i do are in very expensive homes.
> 
> https://www.homedepot.com/p/Keeney-...osal-Installation-Tool-White-3H2013/206293185




















Hey Bayside, this is off-topic: Are you and house plumber { I forget his new username} still med gas certified? I'm due to renew the installer portion and I think the course is online but then I have to go to Gainesville for the re-cert exam. I was wondering about you guys since I know you guys are med gas certified also.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

OpenSights said:


> Holy cat turds Batman! $1500! For a disposal?!
> 
> Badger 5 with cord is about $100 plus tax, takes a half hour tops (bringing everything up to code) to install. My flat rate is $375 for a 5, $325 for 1.


It's just a wild guess without counting because don't you have to repipe the whole double sink in order to fit a new disposal? The heights of the drains won't be the same anymore?

Just for comparison HD seems to be selling a badger 5 for 189$ plus taxes (217$) and I have to mark it up to cover their warranty when it fails for 1 year.

Then you need an electrician to add a new breaker in the panel and run a wire. What about the price tag to open walls to run that wire from the basement?


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

OpenSights said:


> Holy cat turds Batman! $1500! For a disposal?!
> 
> Badger 5 with cord is about $100 plus tax, takes a half hour tops (bringing everything up to code) to install. My flat rate is $375 for a 5, $325 for 1.


Half hour that's just a swap out not a new install.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Tango said:


> Half hour that's just a swap out not a new install.


Swap out. Code is a seperate breaker. 

I guess I could see $1500 when you include an electrician running everything new. I come across a ton of S-traps, ten minute fix tops. Easy fix.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

OpenSights said:


> Swap out. Code is a seperate breaker.
> 
> I guess I could see $1500 when you include an electrician running everything new. I come across a ton of S-traps, ten minute fix tops. Easy fix.


Most stub out drains are at 18" so I think it may be too high for a new disposal?

Don't get stuck at 1500$, it was a high guess without thinking. Electrician not included! :wink:


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Not what I use, but kinda similar.... https://www.lowes.com/pd/Keeney-1-1...MIz5yr_87a3wIVS7XACh0EHgScEAQYASABEgK0gvD_BwE

Height 19” and below is no issue. The only time I use the stupid 90 that comes with a disposal is in a single bay sink.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

OpenSights said:


> Not what I use, but kinda similar.... https://www.lowes.com/pd/Keeney-1-1...MIz5yr_87a3wIVS7XACh0EHgScEAQYASABEgK0gvD_BwE
> 
> Height 19” and below is no issue. The only time I use the stupid 90 that comes with a disposal is in a single bay sink.


Link fail...


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Must be Canadian internet.... works for me. I’ll try to remember to snap a picture of the disposal kit I use tomorrow. First day in two weeks with my Master. Going to be a busy week!


----------



## The Dane (Feb 19, 2015)

This Eastman disposer kit is what we use.








Sent from my BLN-L24 using Tapatalk


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

I use my foot to hold up the disposals.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

chonkie said:


> I use my foot to hold up the disposals.



I bet many here havent seen their feet in years, hidden below that big beer belly....and then to be able to bend over and even reach the ring on the disposer to turn...:vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


----------



## Alan (Jun 18, 2008)

chonkie said:


> I use my foot to hold up the disposals.


Same. If the sink is deeper you just turn your ankle a little and it still works.


----------



## Bayside500 (May 16, 2009)

chonkie said:


> I use my foot to hold up the disposals.


ya let me try that in a new $ 6 million home with a 1HP disposal, not gonna happen LOL


----------



## breplum (Mar 21, 2009)

*Winner: Mill-Rose disposer tool*

I have been using the Mill-Rose disposer tool.
It is terrific.
Would recommend it to everyone without hesitation.
Spray the threads with silicone spray lubricant.


----------



## alson (Apr 18, 2014)

breplum said:


> I have been using the Mill-Rose disposer tool.
> It is terrific.
> Would recommend it to everyone without hesitation.
> Spray the threads with silicone spray lubricant.



I don't know if the one I use is Mil-Rose or another brand, but it is a great help and makes installation much easier and faster.


Any tool that saves labor and time is worth $ 35.00 +/-. I bought mine off amazon since none of the suppliers stocked it around here. Sure it is expensive if you use it only once, but if you use it ten times in the first year alone, it is cheap. Plus it looks better to the customer when you are using a "special" rather than something cobbled together to save a few bucks.


I don't know how you can change a disposal in 30 minutes. A few years ago when setting up flat rate I timed a disposal installation at 75 minutes. From the time I arrived at the house, until I left the property. That includes removing the old disposal, changing out the collar, running a cable through the drain, changing out the cord, testing and cleanup.


The drain gets cleaned as part of the price. It avoids comebacks from the build up of debris due to the old malfunctioning disposal. All of that is figured into the price and quoted to the customer. Plus we take out three disposals and the customer decides which won they want, good, better, or best. Rarely did they choose the cheapest. Many times a trap or something needs to be changed also. In repair and replacement work there are really few "normal jobs. If no problems, maybe it is done in a shorter time, same price, more profit.


----------



## alson (Apr 18, 2014)

Funny thing, a couple of days after I posted about the disposal tool, I had a service call to correct a leak on a waste line for a disposal that the customer's son had replaced two days before. 

He had done a decent job on the installation but had disturbed the copper waste line that had been resting on a nail support for the last fifty years. I quoted a price and informed them that I would have to drop the disposal, replace the waste line and rehang the disposal.


Turns out rehanging the disposal was the worst part. Apparently the son had used the long mounting bolts to attach the collar and the bolts were hanging down too far to allow the ring to spin properly (cast iron sink). 



Having that tool with me allowed me to fiddle with it long enough to make it all work. Afterwords when I showed the folks the tool, they mentioned that the son had had a very difficult time mounting the disposal.


That tool was well worth the cost just for that one usage.


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

Debo22 said:


> Isn’t it fun when only 2 out of 3 keep catching and you have to keep re-positioning it and push up harder on the disposal to get them all to catch?


This guy just left it with 2 of 3 ears holding it on the flange. It also looks like he sacrificed an extension cord instead of buying a pigtail.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

Debo22 said:


> This guy just left it with 2 of 3 ears holding it on the flange. It also looks like he sacrificed an extension cord instead of buying a pigtail.


What will people do to burn their house down. What I like is when the insurance says claim denied when they find out it was negligence.


----------

